# DD missed by one day - repercussions?



## dmos87 (13 May 2010)

Hi All,

DD was due out of my account on 11th May - I messed up the date thinking it was the 12th May. On the night of the 11th, I transferred money to the acc to be prepared, next day there was a fee of 12.70 euro applied to the account for missed payment. I checked the previous presentation dates to be sure and I was wrong.

I'm so annoyed with myself because I'm usually on the ball with it. Obviously the money is there to be taken in the coming days. 

Can anyone advise if this will be on my credit rating? I applied for it a few days ago so I will propably have to pay the €6 again to see!


----------



## ACA (13 May 2010)

Depending on what the DD was for, it may or may not cause problems.

If its for insurance, cable TV etc - they will usually reapply within a week and it should be okay.

If its for a loan or mortgage, I would call the company concerned, apologise and ask them to re-request, explaining what happened.


----------



## dmos87 (13 May 2010)

Thanks for that - I'll call them in the morning to be sure. Its for my car loan (which is up in 8 months).


----------



## Oscaresque (10 Jun 2010)

I missed a DD for my mortgage recently because of switching banks - I phoned the mortgage company a week later when I realised (a bit panicked that I hadn't noticed earlier) , explained the situation and paid by laser. They waived the e10 late payment fee and told me it wouldn't affect my ICB rating as I'd need to miss two payments in a row.

In my experience always be honest with banks, companies etc. and more often then not they will be decent with you if you have a good track record.


----------



## dmos87 (11 Jun 2010)

I did the same, I called them and explained I had made a mistake with the date. They could see I had transferred the funds needed for the DD into the account on the day it was to be lifted and not the day before (which I would have needed to do). She was lovely on the phone, took payment aswell and said nothing would be noted just be careful next time!


----------



## Sidetracker (5 Jul 2010)

Transferring money between accounts on the day before it is due, is leaving it a bit tight, especially as it can affect your credit rating and costs you un-necessary fees. I know that you may have good reason but an extra day would be safer.


----------



## Moral Ethos (5 Jul 2010)

The day before is sufficient.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (6 Jul 2010)

Sidetracker said:


> Transferring money between accounts on the day before it is due, is leaving it a bit tight, especially as it can affect your credit rating and costs you un-necessary fees. I know that you may have good reason but an extra day would be safer.



+1

The day before is not sufficient. People forget. Systems break down. People make errors about the day. If the funds are available, transfer them in good time. Don't leave things to the last minute.


----------



## Moral Ethos (6 Jul 2010)

Banks say that the money must be in the account at the COB the day before the DD goes. I don't see the problem with transferring money the day before as it complies with bank rules.


----------



## Sidetracker (6 Jul 2010)

*DD Missed*

*Posted by: "Wishes"*


*Problem With Payment Plan* 
One of my debtors have agreed to a payment plan for X amount of money to be paid off my debt on the 1st day of each month.

Last month I paid them on the 30th by credit transfer knowing that the money will land in the banks account the following morning the 1st as agreed. 

On this occassion the transaction process was very quick and landed in the bank on the same day (30th).

They are now telling me they did not receive this months payment as it did not arrive on the 1st. They say the payment I made is being put down as an extra payment for last month and has nothing to do with the present month.

Is this completely unreasonable? 



Thats what Bank rules are about. *Whatever the bank says rules*
If your money is available, put it in your account in good time.  *Sidetracker*.


----------

